
Show HN: List of car brands and models as a JSON string - rosaldo
https://github.com/mhlavacka/car-list
======
seszett
I guess that can be useful, but the third line is a list of Peugeot models,
not Renault. The real Renault line also misses at least the Zoé model, so I
think you still need to work on your data a little bit.

Also, there's the problem of which old models have to be included, since there
are both discontinued models that are included, and others that aren't: maybe
it would be better to include production dates which each model?

Ah and I think you should take advantage of JSON's unique charset encoding to
include accents in your data (like Citroën).

Sorry for the criticism, but I think your project would gain from a little bit
more consistency.

~~~
rosaldo
Thanks for the constructive critique - fixed suggested points. It's actually a
resource for another project but haven't found a recent list of brands/models.

